# pain after massage? non-drug treatments for pain?



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,I have been suffering from IBS for over 3 years now and in the past year or so, I can add constant throbbing muscle pain and wicked insomnia to the list of symptoms! I haven't yet been diagnosed with fibro, but going to rheumatologist to know for sure, but my family doctor thinks I have it. So...to deal with the pain I have tried lots of different things- all non-prescription. The last thing I tried was massage and while I felt better for about a day afterwards, my pain came back and then some shortly thereafter. What is up with that??? Any thoughts here as to whether massage is a good or bad idea here? The therapist I went to dug into my trigger points to release the tension and it was very painful at the time. Also, does anyone have any bright ideas about pain management without prescription drugs? I have tried St. John's Wort combined with Valerian root for sleep, but it didn't help much and wonder if I should be combining these 2 in the first place! What about fish oil? Any and all thoughts welcome here....By the way, my pain is mostly in the hip/lower back (kidney region), abdomen, stiff ankles and joints in the morning and my neck. Thanks for any guidance here!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Snoopy,Personally, I find that massage really helps, but I know that it isn't for everyone. Depending on how bad my fm is I find that the massage is only a temporary relief (a wonderful relief). Sometimes my muscles stay relaxed for a long time and other times it doesn't. If you find that the massage is hurting, ask the therapist to go lighter. Massage therapist usually start off with light pressure until they get to know your body and as you continue going they will increase the pressure. But you have to tell them if it hurts. Another thing that might help is taking a epsom salt bath after the massage. I was told that this releases the toxins in the body. As for the pain, I have to admit I head for the tylenol bottle. One thing my rheumatologist did tell me was walking is good. She said that when we exercise we create endorphins which in turn help us deal with the pain and make us feel better. I also try to do a bit of gentle stretching every day and find it helps. Good luck Snoopy, let us know how the diagnosis goes.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It might depend on what type of massage it was too. The therapist I've been to said that sometimes, especially in the beginning, it can make pain worse before it makes pain better. He said it's progressive, and the ultimate goal is to make the patient pain free, sometimes it's just a long process. I'd mention it to the therapist before you go again though!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Snoopy, I am a licensed massage therapist with a national certification.you wrote:Any thoughts here as to whether massage is a good or bad idea here? The therapist I went to dug into my trigger points to release the tension and it was very painful at the time. ________________________________________That's probably a big part of your problem.I simply do not agree with the theory of causing too much pain by going deep and telling the client it's a necessary part of the process.My partner in my practice had a lot of training invarious modalities using deep tissue work.She abandoned her expensive trainig in those areasafter becoming upset at the destructivenss of certain techniques.Progressive?a big bad pain back slide is not progressive.When I have chosen to use a deep tissue technique it was always a few sessions AFTER creating an open pathway for the process. How many sessions deep depends TOTALLY on the body structure and client condition.Massage does work. It does help. But if ones circumstance is advanced or very complicated then it is unlikely that simply massage will hold your answer.I believe that Chiropractic adjustment in between the sessions is a good choice.That double modality process helped me for a number of years.Until my colon started fusing with my ovary by massive pelvic adhesions.and ladies, I do NOT recommend using deep tissue modalities to try and get rid of adhesions that may be advanced enough to require surgery.Unless the practitioner is a good psychic there's no way of knowing the depth of adhesion damage to other organs with out a real surgeon taking a look with a laproscope.you wrote:Also, does anyone have any bright ideas about pain management without prescription drugs? I have tried St. John's Wort combined with Valerian root for sleep, but it didn't help much and wonder if I should be combining these 2 in the first place! What about fish oil? From my years of experience with herbs and plantessentials I would have to say that the two herbs you mentioned, St.Johns Wort and Valerian are two terrible choices for deep muscular pain.If you have a serrotonin re-uptake problem St. Johns Wort is useless.Not to mention the sun sensitivity it will cause.You don't want to go adding skin conditions on top of your pain.As for Valerian, if you take that too many day in a row the plant chemicals tend to hang out in the body and then their residual becomes a painful toxin for the skin to eliminate.Toxins pass though the skin and there comes a pain.Valerian requires a detoxing time after it's use.Fish Oil?Good Choice.Providing you don't have iodine problems.If you have all over body malady then use Tea Tree products for your bath and shampoo items.Use Tea Tree or Naiouli for a massage oil.Internally taking brewed Milk thistle as a teais helpful in flushing toxins which can add a considerable amount of relief to a body pain situation.You can brew it up in a coffee pot and then let it cool.It worksbetter as acool beverage than in pill or concentrated form.Milk Tistle is meant to drink.toxcicity levels are low. Check on line and do some research for contraindications.There aren't many for milk thistle but one always needs to do personal research before incorporatinga herbal into their health care.Depending on other factors Saw Palmetto is another low/no toxicity herb that can be helpful.It is a smooth muscle relaxant and much much cleaner than valerian.Personally, my pain is so bad that I take an anti spasmodic and a combo of an SSRI/Tricyclic antidepressant.Sometimes it's the wise thing to know when we need another kind of medicine.I incorporate wholistic/holistic techniques and knwlege to help my condition to be as managable as possible and to optimize my pain intervention.Pharmeceuticals are not the enemy.If you research and find the right ones you can have a valuable healing partner in your whole health journey.Good Luck and Be Well,Kamie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi snoopy. Whilst I think for me personally, it's desirable to take as few medications as possible, I have to weigh up the risks or negative effects of taking medications, against the negative effects of NOT taking them. Taking pain medications can improve quality of life and mood. Here's some info from the National Fibromyalgia Association:


> quote:Fibromyalgia symptoms change course from day-to-day.One week your symptoms might be very well controlledand the next week you may experience a flare up.Knowing what medications are available can helpyou minimize your pain and improve your overallquality of life. Learning about medicationoptions can also help you when you talk toyour physician.Read about it on-line at: http://www.fmaware.org/newsletter/creativemedication.htm


 Non-medication things you can do to try and help with your pain are correct posture, stretching and flexing exercises (Yoga is good) and general exercise.Here is some info about an article on Acupuncture for Fibromyalgia. It was posted to the Co-Cure email list:


> quoteain Treatment with Acupuncture for Patients with Fibromyalgia.Curr Pain Headache Rep 2002 Oct;6(5):379-383Targino RA, Imamura M, Kaziyama HH, Souza LP, Hsing WT, Imamura ST.Division of Physical Medicine, Department of Orthopedics and Traumatology,University of Sao Paulo School of Medicine, Ave. Giovanni Gronchi, 1106 SanPaulo, Brazil. mailto:ucklrsu###ucl.ac.ukPMID: 12207851Fibromyalgia is a chronic, painful musculoskeletal syndrome of unknownetiopathogenesis. In addition to medicamentous and physical and psychologictherapies, several other adjunct therapies have been used as alternatives inthe attempt to obtain analgesia and decrease the symptoms that arecharacteristic of this problem.This article presents a literary review on the use of acupuncture as anadjunct or chief treatment for patients with fibromyalgia, comparing it withan ongoing clinical experience that has been carried out at Hospital dasClinicas in the city of Sao Paulo.The results were found by applying traditional acupuncture, whichdemonstrated positive rates in the Visual Analogue Scale, myalgic index,number of tender points, and improvement in quality of life based on theSF-36 questionnaire.


And here's a page that list's Co-Cure's list of articles on acupuncture: http://sitelevel.whatuseek.com/query.go?cr...cture&B1=Search Here's a thread with suggestions for managing insomnia: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001262 Make sure you get a diagnosis though Snoopy, won't you.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Kamie, I need to know what SSRI/TRI antidepressant can be combined. I take Wellbutrin for IBS/Fibro pain *helps some* Klonipin at night for sleep, but it doesn't keep me asleep. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## kestral (Nov 2, 2002)

Hello,I know we aren't supposed to mix St. John's wort with any prescription anti depressants.As my doc explains, the St. Johns is not as regulated as the RX meds, so you don't really know how much you are getting (strength wise), and it might be too much in combo with SSRI or tricyclic meds. There is the danger of serotonin syndrom, which is rare, but still dangerous.


----------

